# هندسة المياه .... بين معاوية بي أبي سفيان وهرون الرشيد...



## momomer (20 نوفمبر 2014)

أمر معاوية بن أبي سفيان رضي الله عنه واليه على المدينة مروان بن الحكم سنة 51 للهجرة بإنشاء عين للمياه .حفرت العين في منطقة تقع جنوب غرب مسجد قباء. بعد حفر العين، شقت قناة منها إلى شمال المدينة وغطيت وجعل عليها فتحات تسمى "الديول" للاستسقاء منها. بنيت القناة بشكل يمنع من تلوثها، بحيث أصبحت مشرب أهل المدينة أجمعهم لأنها تعتبر نهراً متدفقاً لكثرة ما يصب فيها من العيون.العين تجري من تحت الأرض بعمق 4 إلى 5 أمتار، ويصب فيها كل من عيون أريس، والرباط، والشلالين، والبويرة، والغربال، والسدارة، والقليجة، والسقاف. تجري العين وتصب في مناهل بالقرب من المسجد النبوي لتستخدم في الشرب فقط، وفي السابق كانت تقوم عدة عائلات على تنظيف القناة بشكل مستمر.

وفي عهد هرون الرشيد الذي لم تجدي مشاريعه لسقيا الحجاج في مكة المكرمة اتجهت زوجته الصالحة زبيدة لإقامة مشاريع ضخمة لحل مشكلة مصادر وتمديد المياه ... نأخذ من المصادر الإقتباس التالي:
(أتجه المهندسون والعمال إلى منطقة حنين التي اشترت زبيدة بساتينها، فأبطلوها وأنشأوا موضع ذلك سداً، لاجتماع السيول المغذية بمياهها لتلك المنطقة، ثم جلبوا مياه عيون تلك البساتين، عبر القنوات إلى مكة، وغذوا القناة بمجموعة من الروافد منها عين المشاش وعيوناً أخرى داخل حرم مكة، فضلاً عن اتخاذهم لمجموعة من البرك، التي تجمع مياه السيول، وتغذي بها قناة عين حنين . ومما تجدر الإشارة إليه أن المهندسين والعمال واجهوا أثناء عملهم جبلاً منعهم من إيصال الماء إلى مكة، عند ثنية خل الواقعة على حدود حرم مكة بالقرب من أعلام نجد، لكن إصرار زبيدة على إنجاز مشروعها وما بذلته من أموال، ساعد على تخطي ذلك الأمرالصعب، وتم لها ما أرادت . وكلفها ذلك المشروع مبلغ مليون وسبعمائة ألف دينار ذهباً.)

لمعرفة المزيد عن هذين المشروعين الرائدين لتوفير المياه في مكة المكرمة والمدينة المنورة يمكن الرجوع للروابط التالية

العين الزرقاء بالمدينة المنورة: http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/عين_الأزرق

عين زبيدة بمكة المكرمة: https://uqu.edu.sa/news/ar/3697​


----------



## karimm155 (27 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## عاشق بغدادي (7 أبريل 2016)

جهاز كومبيوتر فحص اعطال السيارات الحدثة
جهاز فحص السيارات pro5
جهاز افكار
جهاز fcar


----------



## كيميائى احمد حمدى (12 مارس 2018)

مشكور، بارك الله فيك​
​​


----------



## safa aldin (16 أغسطس 2018)

بارك الله فيك


----------

